# cost of car service



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

hi ladies and gent

does anyone know the cost of car service for a jeep cherokee on 25000KM???

thank you in advance


----------



## sharjite (Jun 23, 2010)

vagtsio said:


> hi ladies and gent
> 
> does anyone know the cost of car service for a jeep cherokee on 25000KM???
> 
> thank you in advance


Cost depends on the problem and the location of the shop. One thing I must remind you: Whatever your car problem is don't go to the small shops in the industrial areas of Sharjah. I had a bad experience with them. They will not tell you the cost in advance plus they'll give you second-hand parts.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

sharjite said:


> Cost depends on the problem and the location of the shop. One thing I must remind you: Whatever your car problem is don't go to the small shops in the industrial areas of Sharjah. I had a bad experience with them. They will not tell you the cost in advance plus they'll give you second-hand parts.


thank you for your response. i've got no issues with the car i just want to know how much is going to cost me for a normal service in 25000KM. I'll be going to Jeep authorised service.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

vagtsio said:


> thank you for your response. i've got no issues with the car i just want to know how much is going to cost me for a normal service in 25000KM. I'll be going to Jeep authorised service.


so anu ideas???


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Would it not just be a simple call to jeep to check the price?


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Would it not just be a simple call to jeep to check the price?


thank you Jynxgirl: i just did that and they gave it to me...it is so embarasing as i didn't think about it....

well what can you say ...brain stopped working...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You should share the 'average' price so that when the next brain cramped person comes along they will find the info when the do a search (that is if they bother to do a search  )


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> You should share the 'average' price so that when the next brain cramped person comes along they will find the info when the do a search (that is if they bother to do a search  )


youa re quite right there  

the price i was given for a a jeep cherokee 2009 service is around AED600. and to confirm that was given by Jeep service.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

below is the link for the price of service for any jeep...

http://213.42.27.171/resources/en-GB/Jeep MP_096c1c29-574a-42be-b592-3ad03274b7e4.jpg


----------

